# 2012 Jeep Sahara



## Stowe

Any issues putting a Fisher SD Plow on a 2012 Jeep sahara?


----------



## surge

*Plow on Sahara*

Of course as you probably know the correct technical answer is "no" on the Fisher SD and would be surprised you could find a standard mount that would fit without some modifications. I will presume you have looked at the e-fitment guides most if not all mfrs. have and you will not find any, to the best of my knowledge that will show anything other than their lightest weight plows for really any model or year of jeep wrangler. In the older models, they do not even list the 6 cylinder models due to the weight of the larger engine on the front end suspension. The Fisher SD is 470 + pounds. The Homesteader in Fisher or Western is 250+ pounds and is the only one recommended on any Jeep. On a brand new Jeep, under warranty, you risk voiding coverage of any damage to the front end, especially if they determine the type of plow you have on it. Now all that being said, if you are just doing a driveway or two, nothing elaborate or commercial, you might not have a problem with the extra weight if you can get it mounted. I faced the same problem and did not really want the light poly blades, so I went with the Bllizzard 680 LT. It is metal and weighs about 355 pounds. While still not shown in the fitment guide since I have the 6 cylinder wrangler, the mount fits perfectly with no modification, it is heavier but not overly so compared to the larger plows. I found it as a good compromise to avoid front end problems. But also, mine is a 1999 so no warranties to contend with and I only do a few driveways, nothing commerical...


----------



## surge

*PS: One other option I forgot about... Hiniker*

I remembered one other option that might work... I have a Hiniker dealer only 4 miles away, just as close as by Boss/Blizzard dealer and very much considered there plow as well. Their brochure actually shows their mid-size plow on a Wrangler so the mount should fit fine. I did not go with them primarily because it would have been another $800 - $1000 dollars more than my Bizzard, I had the weight concern on the front end, and again with my very light usage, did not want to spend the extra money. It is heavier, in the 470 lb range just like the Fisher SD and is a bit more stout than the Blizzard 680LT obviously. So you might look at that. The Hiniker are very well made, not as high tech as some, but rugged if you have a dealer in your area...

Of course, like most machinery, it is sometimes better to get a product where the dealer is close by, if the products are similar or as good. You always have some issue, and having them within 30 minutes is very important if something goes wrong. Thumbs Up


----------



## KEC Maintaince

fisher sells mounts for 1999-2011 jeeps 

2003, JEEP, WRANGLER SAHARA. (uses the same or similar frame)

The vehicle has a 4x4 drive train, SU-2DR body style, 4.0L I6 engine type, 2500 minimum FGAWR, 2600 minimum RGAWR, 4450 minimum GVWR, and 2D headlamp type.

The blade selected is 7'-6" SD. The control type selected is Joystick Control. 

The required ballast is 170 lbs.

Requires MOPAR air shock kit #82202562 to increase FGAWR from 2200 to 2500.


blade part # 27775
headgear # 27750-1
mount kit # 7163-1
hydraulic kit # 9825-1
common light 28800-1
joystix or handheld
headlamp 29051

this is from the fisher site


dont know about the 2012 but im sure it will fit.


----------



## theplowmeister

KEC Maintaince;1390137 said:


> fisher sells mounts for 1999-2011 jeeps
> 
> 2003, JEEP, WRANGLER SAHARA. (uses the same or similar frame)
> 
> The vehicle has a 4x4 drive train, SU-2DR body style, 4.0L I6 engine type, 2500 minimum FGAWR, 2600 minimum RGAWR, 4450 minimum GVWR, and 2D headlamp type.
> 
> The blade selected is 7'-6" SD. The control type selected is Joystick Control.
> 
> The required ballast is 170 lbs.
> 
> Requires MOPAR air shock kit #82202562 to increase FGAWR from 2200 to 2500.
> 
> blade part # 27775
> headgear # 27750-1
> mount kit # 7163-1
> hydraulic kit # 9825-1
> common light 28800-1
> joystix or handheld
> headlamp 29051
> 
> this is from the fisher site
> 
> dont know about the 2012 but im sure it will fit.


interesting
in 2007 they went to a V6
the last I heard Jeep discontinued the air shocks

In 2012 they tottaly redid the Jeep so will a mount fit?


----------



## KEC Maintaince

seems to be a gabriel shoc.
i just cut and copy it from fisher site.
a guy dowm the street from me has a 2010 limited wrangler with a 7ft6 fisher plow on it 
runs good i did not ask him what he did to front end yet as we have had temps in the 50 here .
as far as the 2012 like i said who knows yet.
i was hoping you would know more about it.....


----------



## JK-Plow

Fisher recommends the Homesteader or HT for the Jeep Wrangler for 2012. The mounts for the HT are the same as the SD. If you want either the HT or SD, it is recommended that a leveling kit be put on. Jeep recommends an air bag for the front end, however you can put a leveling kit on and it shouldn't be a problem. I had a heavier Boss Sport Duty on a 2007 Wrangler Sahara Unlimited, it did not sag much without any modifications. If you are just doing your driveway, you probably can get away without any modifications, as long as you remove the plow after your are done and don't travel over the road often with the plow on.

From 1997 to 2006 there was one mount that would work for the Jeep, From 2007 to present, there is another mount for the Jeep. This is for the HT/SD plows. If you look around this forum, you will see a 2012 Jeep Wrangler Sport with a new Western HTS plow on it. It is basically the Fisher HT model. So yes you can put a Fisher on a Jeep, other then the Homesteader.

The only change for 2012 on the Wranglers are the engine and transmission. Frame and suspension are the same as the 2007 to 2010.


----------



## tsut

Check out SnowDogg. Their site lists fit-ups for the 2012 Wrangler Sahara. Could put a MD68, MD75 or MD80 (last two take a bit of ballast)

Personally use a MD68 on my Wrangler and love it. 

Tom


----------



## Aveerainc

I run a snowdogg md75 on my 2008 unlimited Sahara and love plowing with this setup. Check the specs on the snowdogg and go with something similar and you'll be very happy with its capabilities.


----------

